# was wondering..



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

if they made an automatic or semi auto shotgun if so then can u give me the site and the name of the gun


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

most gun companies make semi auto shotguns but fully auto guns are illegal in the US :withstupid:


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Full autos are not illegal, just highly regulated. On the other hand, I've never heard of a full auto shotgun, only rifles and maybe some pistols.


----------

